# Solved: dryer motor seezed



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a white-westinghouse gas dryer model DG500EXW5 the motor won't start its seezed or very tight and won't turn just hums loadly but won't start. how hard is it to replace. A new motor is $124 I asked my friend if could rebuld it and hes not sure yet.The motor I saw witch is around $150 is model S58NXHS94656. Is it possible to get a used motor with a warrenty any links.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Silly question but I gotta axe it....
Are you sure it's seized and not just blown a belt? The reason I axe is because of the humming sound you described. Made me think the motor may be turning and not actually seized.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

its seezed cause as soon as I let go of the start button it stops it wouldn't start.I took it apart and the belt is there + if you try to turn the drum by hand it won't budge.the belt moves but the motor pully don't


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd pull the motor out and take a look at it. You might be able to free it up, or at least get a make/model to try to search for a cheap replacement.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Good idea I'll pull it out and give it a good douse of WD-40 on the bearings to free it up.Its been sitting in a basement for 3 years


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd use something like Liquid Wrench on it, it's a real penetrating oil. WD-40 won't be nearly as effective.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

something i found out. This dryer does not have electronic ignition.it uses a pilot light to light the burner tube as it has a access panel on the front to access it for lighting when it goes out.I know its old but If I can fix it I can get more money for it


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

You can get a working dryer for about $100... soo... I would probably just buy a new one.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

take the motor to a motor repair shop and see if they thing it is a a bulged stator or bad bearngs. never know until you check that out. but not likely worth the money you will be putting into a repair


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

If it sat in a basement for 3 years, rats/mice could have built a nest in the blower housing causing it to bind. Dirt daubers(if you have them there) could have built a nest in the motor binding it up. And it could be just the oil on the bushings has varnished up. Before you take it out, slip the belt off and check it. If the oil in the bushings is just gummy, some penetrating oil should dissolve it, and i use 3~in~1 oil, or a good gun oil to lubricate them, They wont varnish up on you. If you get it freed up and it still wont start, check for chewed/broken wires at the motor, and check the capacitor. Electrolytic caps can go bad with age.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i have a motor you can have if it will work its out of an old air compressor its about 2,575 RPM your cloths will spin away


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol, okay, I changed my mind.

First, put a compressor motor in there and see what happens. _Then_ buy a new dryer.

Actually, chances are pretty good it wouldn't even spin (or if it did it would be really, really slow for like three minutes, then the motor would burn out)... I'm not sure how much torque a compressor motor has, but it's probably very little


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Update. Took the dryer apart sprayed the motor and barings and rigged the saftey switch.Hit the start button and the motor fired for a second(no drum) But bogged down again and WIll turn VERY slowly so theres to much lint in the engine for the oil to work. It could also be rusted for sitting in a basement for 3 years unused. I will try cleaning at and see what happens


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Could just be bad brushes too, but it does sound like it might be seized.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I can turn it by hand by turning the blower blades but its to stiff for the motor to turn under its own power. Its a 1/4 HP 1726 RPM GE motor


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

OK heres a replacement motor http://www.partselect.com/xq/aspx/Inventory.450993/qx/PartDetail.htm?SourceCode=1#

and some picks of the old motor


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

If you have a compressor, blow it out good, get it good and clean and all the lint out of it. Make sure nothing else is binding anywhere. Keep oiling the bushings and turning it till it turns free by hand. It may take several applications of penetrating oil/oil to get the bushings cleaned up. If it still wont start after you get it turning free, its either: the start windings are bad, the start capacitor is bad, the centrifugal switch is bad or has burnt contacts, or wiring problems. These motors dont have brushes.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

erick295 said:


> lol, okay, I changed my mind.
> 
> First, put a compressor motor in there and see what happens. _Then_ buy a new dryer.
> 
> Actually, chances are pretty good it wouldn't even spin (or if it did it would be really, really slow for like three minutes, then the motor would burn out)... I'm not sure how much torque a compressor motor has, but it's probably very little


i also have a 20 HP kholer sitting in my shop, we could reall give that dryer a spin


----------



## SlimJimmy (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm an appliance repairman by trade. Been doing it for over 20 years. Just put a new motor in because there's no saving the old one. just remember how the belt goes around
the idler pulley.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I just got rid of it not worth trying to fix.I placed a add on cragslist and dragged it out to the curb. Was gone within a hour


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

get any money out of it?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

NO and did not put any money into it so I did not loose any money, Just needed too much work there was no saving the old motor without having it rebuilt.would cost around $200 for parts depending on where you ordered. Motor was $125 door cut off switch is $35 + shipping and tax not worth it.I tired sodering the door switch but I was doing it wrong.I could have gotten a motor off of ebay for $99 with shipping but theres the question could my money back but most likely not as I was told all I would get would be 50-75 dollars so I would be loosing money if I repaired it


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yea just trash it or give it away if you where in florida some ******* would love it for a dog house


----------

